# What do I need with Convert-a Ball 5th wheel to Gooseneck adapter



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have one I want to use on my 2016 F250 regular bed (6'8"?) to pull my 5th wheel out to the lease. I'm reading I might need an offset gooseneck ball to go into my B&W turnover gooseneck hitch.
I'm hoping one of you guys has done something similar. Thanks


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

They make all kinds of conversions/adapters.









Would loan you mine ... but I sold it with the trailer.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I've already got the "Convert a Ball" model CAB-C5G adapter that goes from 5th wheel to gooseneck. I understand there may be clearance issues when turning using that type of adapter though. 
Did you experience any turning radius issues? Sure would hate to cave in the back of my cab!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

No issues as there were several adjustments that one could utilize...

Mine was fifth wheel/ trailer 
Ball / truck


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Dang, hate that you already bought the convert-a-ball as I would have recommended the Anderson hitch as it works with short beds and won't void your trailers frame warranty. I've had mine for a few years and wouldn't go back to a regular fifth wheel hitch even though I have a long bed now. Mounts directly to my gooseneck ball and I can take it in and out in just a couple of minutes.

https://andersenhitches.com/Catalog/gooseneck-mount--ultimate-5th-wheel-connection.aspx


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Ducatibilt said:


> Dang, hate that you already bought the convert-a-ball as I would have recommended the Anderson hitch as it works with short beds and won't void your trailers frame warranty. I've had mine for a few years and wouldn't go back to a regular fifth wheel hitch even though I have a long bed now. Mounts directly to my gooseneck ball and I can take it in and out in just a couple of minutes.
> 
> https://andersenhitches.com/Catalog/gooseneck-mount--ultimate-5th-wheel-connection.aspx


Dam, that's slick. I'll definitely check into those. Thanks


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Andersen or PullRite SuperLite 2600. 
Andersen is aluminum and weighs maybe 40#. SuperLite 2600 is steel and weighs about 55#. Both are great and remove from the bed in minutes. 
Neither cause possible stress damage to the 5th wheel frame.
https://andersenhitches.com/Catalog/ultimate-5th-wheel-connection.aspx
https://www.pullrite.com/2600
I'm pulling a 18,000GVW 5th with the PullRite.


----------

